# Comandante v niche



## galey (Sep 5, 2021)

I’m on the edge of buying a Comandante hand grinder to use alone side my niche, is this worth doing? Will I get different taste profiles and will I be able to improve my pour overs, is it worth the layout. Coffee already tasting good just after the next thing to try, cheers


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

If you need to regularly change settings for different methods, then it can be handy to have 2 grinders, so changes are kept small/to a minimum. But if you are going to use both for the same brew method, then the biggest difference you will find is your arm will be more tired after using a hand grinder.

Taking control of your brew parameters will improve your pour overs as will buying coffee best suited for pour over (not easy at the moment).


----------



## galey (Sep 5, 2021)

I did think it might not give me much improved results from the niche, but going to get it to be able to brew different ways and not have to mess about.


----------



## newdent (Feb 20, 2021)

galey said:


> I’m on the edge of buying a Comandante hand grinder to use alone side my niche, is this worth doing? Will I get different taste profiles and will I be able to improve my pour overs, is it worth the layout. Coffee already tasting good just after the next thing to try, cheers


I had both grinders and there's little difference. The c40 is a bit brighter and cleaner but when cupping at a similar grind setting there isn't a lot in it. I sold my niche and kept my c40 but ultimately ended up getting a flat burr grinder as well.


----------



## scots_flyer (Jun 23, 2014)

galey said:


> Comandante


I have had the Comandante for a few years now, the most obvious use (for me) has been when traveling or at work and the options are limited or as is more usually the case, unacceptable. This is a classy grinder that will produce consistent results and I have found it to be well designed and much easier to use than say a Porlex or equivalent. Yes, it's reasonably costly but well worth the investment IMHO. I never really considered using it for espresso but am sure it will produce very acceptable grind quality if that's what you're planning to use it for... enjoy!


----------



## galey (Sep 5, 2021)

newdent said:


> I had both grinders and there's little difference. The c40 is a bit brighter and cleaner but when cupping at a similar grind setting there isn't a lot in it. I sold my niche and kept my c40 but ultimately ended up getting a flat burr grinder as well.


Thanks will give it a try out and let you know my view 👍


----------

